#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Farming & Gardening In Thailand >  >  The Thai family farm in pictures..

## Chittychangchang

Several years since we was last here, hopefully we'll get to spend more time here in the future....

72 Rai of Paddy fields growing rice, some years tobacco or sunflowers..



The house ...



The modest fish breeding pond at the rear of the house, the earth was dug out to raise the level of the properties and road, now it provides fish all year round..



A small stream runs adjacent to the house and this traditional bamboo fishing contraption catches any fish coming down the river, most are used for home made mud fish paste...



Love the sound of tall creaking bamboo in the wind..



Although the farm is mostly about food and herb production, time is still found for flowers..



The farm dog in his elevated bamboo kennel..



This fine beast needs no introduction..

----------


## naptownmike

Nice. Looks like a beautiful area. That first pic with the mountains in the background is great.

----------


## Mex

Please post some more pics!

----------


## chassamui

Good start Chitty.

----------


## bobo746

Love the bush life we have a place about 30k's outside Pak Thong Chai.
Love the peace & quiet.

----------


## hick

Nice one, Chitty!

Similar to my wife's family farm but yours is bigger.  
Bigger pond, more rai and FIL traded the _fine beast_ in for a tractor a few years ago.   :Sad:

----------


## HuangLao

> Love the bush life we have a place about 30k's outside Pak Thong Chai.
> Love the peace & quiet.


Yep.
Has it's moments and more.

----------


## Bettyboo

Looks like a nice place.

----------


## somtamslap

It's bordering on perfect. The only key component missing is a token pisshead being violently ill in a ditch — and perhaps a toothless, ruddy cheeked old crone prodding keenly at the the penis of the photographer, customarily while squatting on the haunches and taking a long, lau khao infused piss.

----------


## Chittychangchang

> That first pic with the mountains in the background is great.


Cheers Mike, that is the view from the front of the house. The mountains in the distance are The National park of Khao Kho that stretch for 360o around the horizon.
It's feels similar to being in the middle of a giant volcano :Smile: 






> Please post some more pics!


Stay tuned..






> Good start Chitty.


Cheers Chas.







> Love the peace & quiet.


During the day it's serene and quite, at night the place comes alive with an orchestra of jungle sounds. Also glow beetles and massive bats come out to fill the sky with flashing lights and acrobatic moves.







> traded the fine beast in for a tractor a few years ago.


Funny you should mention a tractor, only they have access to a communal one that is shared among a few local family's, got a cracking pic of one in the post..





> Yep.
> Has it moments and more.





> Looks like a nice place.


It is a nice place, would like to spend a couple of months working the farm and helping out with various roles in the future..

----------


## HuangLao

> It's bordering on perfect. The only key component missing is a token pisshead being violently ill in a ditch  and perhaps a toothless, ruddy cheeked old crone prodding keenly at the the penis of the photographer, customarily while squatting on the haunches and taking a long, lau khao infused piss.


You do, still, retain that countryside romanticism about yourself, Slap.

Good on ya.

 :Smile:

----------


## Bower

Excellent, thanks for posting these pictures.

----------


## Chittychangchang

The insect breeding shed, fed on green papayas.
A local delicacy..









The sea weed cultivating ponds, these are going to be raised and used to breed frogs later in the year..



Keeps the vampires away..



But not the bats, fast as lightening...


Come in under the house a night flying around mm from your head, trippy as fook!

Chillis drying in the sun on a hot tin roof..



No idea what these are..



These grow around in abundance around the pond, along with bananas and coconuts..







Fish drying in the sun almost ready for lunch..



Random shots..





The locals gamble on these beetles fighting against each other, along with cock fighting.

Fortunately all the chickens and cocks were absent this time as they are a constant strain on the ears...

----------


## David48atTD

Great stuff *CCC*, green owed.

Makes me think, I've done heaps of articles on Fish Farming, but I've never written and shown the Farm.

That idea for a later time.

Oh ... loved the bit on the insect farming ... I know scant about that.
.

----------


## stroller

Where is it?

----------


## stroller

> loved the bit on the insect farming


Yes, more details, please.

----------


## Chittychangchang

> Makes me think, I've done heaps of articles on Fish Farming, but I've never written and shown the Farm.
> 
> That idea for a later time.


I look forward to that.





> loved the bit on the insect farming ... I know scant about that.






> Yes, more details, please.


They are Crickets and they sell them by the kilo once they are full size.

Then they're sold on stalls at markets similar to this...



Will try and find out more about the process..

----------


## Bower

Hmmm and here's me paying £10 per kg for dried mealworms, export opportunity.???
 :Smile:

----------


## Chittychangchang

A close up of the Crickets egg trays habitat..



A rickety ride around the farm..



Farmer Giles on the communal tractor..



That hammock under those trees has my name on it..



The rice crop up close...



The field workers shady lunch house...



A light lunch..




CCC

----------


## Mex

> The field workers shady lunch house...


In Indonesia known as a pondok.

----------


## fishlocker

Nice pics, looks to be a real nice place. I know what you mean about those roosters. Real noise makers. I had the ones at our place removed for the duration of our stay. They start to darn early for me. It's not a vacation if I have to wake up at 4am.

Thanks for taking the time to post, allways interesting to see what others call home.

What types of fish are in the pond and do you use a rod and reel for fun in catching them or just  net them. The latter seems to be more common from what I've seen. I've some gopro footage of both methods on the big river. Maybe some day I'll post it up for kicks.  Rather unnerving having bil standing on the tip of the boat while throwing a net about.  Cheers, the fishes.

----------


## Mex

I happened upon a frog "farm" and asked She who shall not be contradicted and she said the wild ones taste better because of their diet...

----------


## yortyiam

The Good Life!

----------


## hick

> the wild ones taste better because of their diet...


same goes for rats and field mice.

----------


## cyrille

and truffles.

----------


## HuangLao

> I happened upon a frog "farm" and asked She who shall not be contradicted and she said the wild ones taste better because of their diet...


....short seasonal and local fare.

----------


## cyrille

Some big fat fuckers splattered on the roads around here at the moment.

----------


## Chittychangchang

> Some big fat fuckers splattered on the roads around here at the moment.


That'll be Bull frogs, got a pic somewhere  of a few skinned and on a bbq.

----------


## Pragmatic

> These grow around in abundance around the pond


Papaya. The fruit, bottom left, are Lam Yai.

----------


## Pragmatic

Water Mimosa used in salads

----------


## Chittychangchang

Cheers for the info Prag.

Here's the local delicacy...

----------


## Chittychangchang

Apparently the frog farm side of the business has really taken a leap forward, will post some pics when i can.

----------


## Dillinger

> Apparently the frog farm side of the business has really taken a leap forward


'Groan'

----------


## Chittychangchang

It wasn't an intentional pun, the frog business is booming and awaiting expansion next year when i return.

Done my research and for a nominal outlay(few hundred quid) the expansion process will keep the blood suckers in clover for the rest of their eternal.

----------


## Neverna

> It wasn't an intentional pun, the frog business is booming and awaiting expansion next year when i return.
> 
> Done my research and for a nominal outlay(few hundred quid) the expansion process will keep the blood suckers in clover for the rest of their eternal.


Have you allowed for Thainess entering into the equation?

 :Smile:

----------


## Chittychangchang

The tobacco production and drying is in full swing at the moment, some pics taken from a drone..

----------


## Chittychangchang

A few pics from around the farm...

----------


## David48atTD

Nice update, the drone pics put a different spin on da Farm

----------


## fishlocker

Nice update. I'd have a rod in the pond just for kicks. Any size to anything in there and what all do you have in the pond. Just curious as I may do a small pond or something with the creek in back of the Laos house.

----------


## Chittychangchang

> Nice update, the drone pics put a different spin on da Farm


I thought so also, cheers.

Not bad quality pics for a drone, not that I'm an expert on quality pics :Smile:

----------


## Chittychangchang

> Nice update. I'd have a rod in the pond just for kicks. Any size to anything in there and what all do you have in the pond. Just curious as I may do a small pond or something with the creek in back of the Laos house.


The pond was initially dug out to raise the house land and road to prevent flooding in the rainy season.

It's at least a rai in  size and 10 feet deep, home to plenty of fish as they breed them as another side line.

Tried one once barbecued and to be fair it just tasted of stagnated water.

The frog farm is taking off now, expect an update with pics shortly.

----------


## Loy Toy

Brilliant thread Chitty.

----------


## BoganInParasite

Enjoying this CCC.

----------


## jabir

Just found this, great thread.

----------


## Crown and Anchor

very interesting

----------


## Chittychangchang

A  quick update, Goats!!!

Yes, a patch of land is being cleared and secured to breed goats.

Pictures to follow shortly.

In the meantime, some lovely quality fruit pictures..

The Phetchabun Tamarind..


Can anyone name this exotic looking fruit?

----------


## Dillinger

^ Makam Pom

Thai Tree Berries

----------


## Dillinger

^ just been put straight. The above is Indian gooseberry- Makam pom.

Yours are Madras thorn- Makam thet(sp).

Makam meaning tamarind.

----------


## Chittychangchang

Contrary to popular belief, I shall not be taking in any nocturnal activities with the goats!
FVCK knows why they are breeding them,all good fun and Thainess init .

----------


## Neverna

They are both tamarind.

----------


## Pragmatic

> FVCK knows why they are breeding them


 Thailand is 'Monkey see, monkey do.'






> "Goats can be called the cow for the poor. Raising goats is far easier and cheaper than raising cows. Moreover, the goat can make money five times faster than cows," Chaovarat Aumpo, former president of Thailand's Sheep and Goat Farmers Group, explains.


 Getting their goat

----------


## cyrille

> Makam pom.





> Makam thet(





> Makam meaning tamarind.





> They are both tamarind.


Go to the front of the class and take a sweetie from the jar, Nev.  :Very Happy: 




> "Goats can be called the cow for the poor. Raising goats is far easier and cheaper than raising cows. Moreover, the goat can make money five times faster than cows," Chaovarat Aumpo, former president of Thailand's Sheep and Goat Farmers Group, explains.




Yeah why the fcuk else would a farmer be raising goats?  :Very Happy: 

Seems agriculture really helps focus TD's sharpest minds.

----------


## Chittychangchang

A selection of dusk pictures from around the farm..
















Could do with a week chilling out here.

----------


## thaiguzzi

Great pics, thanx, looks like a nice quiet place to live, my cup of tea.
Tranquility, your own time and space, man.
However, in that first pic above, is that a Nuclear test going off in the distance?

----------


## fishlocker

Appears to be Cryall's brain imploding off in the distance to the west. Thinking too mutton got his goat I'd guess thus the final equation of the last straw.  :Smile: 

Just kidding,  nice picks. I must say I've never seen the pinkish white tamarind. I do have a video somewhere of them sending one of the boys up a tamarind tree to shake the fruit down onto tarps below.  That was in 2010 and the first time I tried it. It's the tree to the left in my avatar.  Quite a large tree so yea they got that going for them. 

Do you like tamarind Chitty? I brought it to work and folks didn't know what it was. I got the " you eating dog turds again fish?" bit. No big deal, I say yea. You want some?

Cheers, 

fishy

----------


## David48atTD

Great images Chitty .. looks peacefull

----------


## Chittychangchang

A quick update, the goats purchased last month have all given birth successfully...

----------


## David48atTD

Always love the Farm updates.

----------


## NamPikToot

^Seconded.

Did you name that last one Betty and what is its life expectancy, longer than the Turkeys i assume.  :Smile:

----------


## Chittychangchang

15 goats in total now, lots of new borns..

----------

